# Green line through my LCD Monitor HELP!



## grandslamhead (Sep 30, 2003)

GAH i've had this monitor for exactly a week and its screwed up already. I went to sleep at 7:00, woke up an hour later and theres a green line going down the right side of my screen, 1 and a half inches from the right, one inch from the top, and it continues all the way down the screen. Its usually green until a white window is in front of it. then its just a different color white but it still obstructs the screen. I tried disconnecting the cable from the monitor and I still get the green line even when the monitor's off


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The monitor is broken, take it back. I have one that was given to me, it has a single pixel blue line running vertically through the display. I use it for testing, works well enough for that.


----------



## grandslamhead (Sep 30, 2003)

*Thats not the answer I was looking for...*

My name is Eric and... I'm an ebay addict. I bought this monitor on ebay, effectively saving me about 150 dollars, and it _was_ working fine. The guy didnt include any documentation or even the power cable and changed his email address.

So! any other alternate advice would help especially since i'm an unemployed college student who cant afford to just up and lose 400 dollars

Thank you all so so much for helping me out.


----------



## Bas_ (Sep 24, 2003)

"The guy didnt include any documentation or even the power cable and changed his email address."

That's why I don't buy electronic stuff on eBay 
Sorry can't help though....:tongue2:


----------



## idtent (Aug 13, 2003)

Look at the manufacturers website and see how long the warranty is. 

They (the manufacturer of the monitor) may still cover it under warranty. 

Good luck.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Thats not the answer I was looking for...*



grandslamhead said:


> *My name is Eric and... I'm an ebay addict. I bought this monitor on ebay, effectively saving me about 150 dollars, and it was working fine. *


Was is the operative word here.  I suspect that it had an intermintent problem before you got it, that's why the guy was selling it on eBay. The fact that you can't contact him just makes me all the more certain that you were ripped off.  There's nothing anyone here can do.

How long since you bought it? eBay has some dispute resolution process, it's probably your only shot at this point.


----------

